# Case Door LED



## jbseven (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi guys,
i bought a system with an xblade case that came without the front door led connected. 
i've checked my motherboard manual (asrock-k8nf4g) but i cant figure out where this wire goes or if my mobo even has a connector for it. 
can anyone figure this out?
its a white 2 pin, red/black wire 
and all of my hdd-led, pwr-led, pwr-sw, reset-sw use up the system panel connectors and are working.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I had a Xblade case ( well i still have it in storage actually ) and from memory the door led plugged into the case wiring. There should be somewhere to plug it into that has power via a molex plug from your power supply. It will not plug into you motherboard, I found the xblade wiring a bit of a nightmare with very little help via a manual or anything.

If I get the chance I will crawl into the storage area and checkout where mine plugs in


----------



## jbseven (Aug 8, 2007)

i figured it was something like that.
i hooked it up using wiring from an old power supply+pliers+insulation tape.
Not the neatest job but it works and is hidden away in the front bay.


----------

